
Making a Simple Music Sequencer Using CSV Spreadsheets - mpweiher
https://pointersgonewild.com/2018/05/20/spreadsheet-music-making-a-simple-music-sequencer-using-csv-spreadsheets/
======
joebergeron
If anyone is particularly attuned with making music in DAWs and has never
experienced vertically scrolling trackers, I highly recommend checking out any
of the Fast Tracker/Pro Tracker derivatives that have popped up for modern
hardware, namely Milkytracker or OpenMPT, or Renoise for a more modern DAW-
like tracker.

~~~
klez
+1 for milkytracker.

I'm too young to have experienced the MOD scene firsthand, but I discovered it
while investigating the demoscene. Some of the music I found was just
spectacular, both because of the technical limitations of the time AND because
it was really good per se.

Also, you can fit a huge library (tens of thousands of songs) in a gigabyte.
Awesome.

~~~
ryan-allen
I spent hours upon hours of watching trackers play music. I was lucky to
discover 600+ MOD and XM files on one of those 'freeware game' CD roms. It was
used as 'menu music' for the game browser. The true gold was the music, not
the freeware!

------
jarmitage
See also "Using LibreOffice as a Tracker/Sequencer"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfaDp2ouiKs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfaDp2ouiKs)

If this is fun for you, try live coding [https://github.com/toplap/awesome-
livecoding](https://github.com/toplap/awesome-livecoding)

------
Donwangugi
Are there some good tutorials/walktrhoughs on how to build a synthesizer?

~~~
tachyonbeam
There are some good resources available:

[http://www.softsynth.com/links/programming.php](http://www.softsynth.com/links/programming.php)

[http://sonicbloom.net/en/63-in-depth-synthesis-tutorials-
by-...](http://sonicbloom.net/en/63-in-depth-synthesis-tutorials-by-sound-on-
sound/)

[http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acoustics_info/sound_synt...](http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acoustics_info/sound_synthesis/)

It's actually fairly easy to program a virtual analog synth.

There are also packages like Sonic Pi and supercollider which are designed to
enable music live coding.

~~~
klez
You should also check out puredata. It allows you to code both sequencers and
syhths visually instead of writing code. You can then embed it in your
program.

------
ryan-allen
This is pretty great, it's like the old tracker style sequencer!

